# Monarch points system



## raffal (Jan 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell more about this point program? I could buy from a friend 133 every other year , that pretty much can get me 1 bdr unit. I can also use it on nightly basis as well.I am talking about Riviera Shores in CA. Does the point value raises after so many years meaning i would have to keep buying more points or they stay the same.How about if i wanna exchange thru I.I How can I do this,any additional fees and how much? Is it true that i can use those points between different Monarch resorts???
Sincerely,
Rafal,Las Vegas


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Rafal,
 We love our Monarch Grand membership. And recommend anyone to them, with one big word of advice, BUY RESALE!!  You can buy a MGV 133 pt(/24 months) pkg for somewhere around $2000 but the developer is selling it for >$10K.  



> 133 every other year , that pretty much can get me 1 bdr unit.


Yes,  133 pts get you an ocean front 1 bd at Riviera Shores any time of the year. 




> Does the point value raises after so many years meaning i would have to keep buying more points or they stay the same.


  No, the points will remain the same forever.  133 pts will get you a 1 bd (or 2bd during low season) at all the MGV locations except their new location in Cabo. 



> Is it true that i can use those points between different Monarch resorts???


 Almost all MGV locations award their weeks with the same point system. There is a difference between points deeded at Riviera Shores and MGV points which can be used at all the MGV locations. The Riviera points can be used only at Riviera Shores (which is good since it is by far my favorite location) and have a different pool of rooms which they use then the MGV points.




Any other questions may be answered in the TUG advice article on MGV.  Here is the link.  Link 

Good Luck

PS your friend probably bought from the developer and paid >$10K  Don't over-pay just because he did. You can find many EBay offering of MGV point pkg for between $1500 and $2500.  You can search for completed actions to show your friend what the true resale value is for MGV.


----------



## rmendo (Jan 25, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Rafal,
> We love our Monarch Grand membership. And recommend anyone to them, with one big word of advice, BUY RESALE!!  You can buy a MGV 133 pt(/24 months) pkg for somewhere around $2000 but the developer is selling it for >$10K.




Where can I find resale?

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2006)

> Where can I find resale?


 I'd start with Ebay.  

Three things
1. Make sure you buy atleast 133 pts.  There are people out there who bought 77 pt pkgs, which will not get you a week at any resort, at any time (only mini vacations).

2. Make sure your buying the points you want. (MGV points vs points specific to one of their 11 locations)

3. The cost of transfering MGV points is ~$100.  Do not buy  from one of the sellers who insist that you pay >$400 to close (or lower your bid if you do buy) when there is no closing except a letter (and the $100) to MGV asking them to transfer the membership. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2006)

There are many people selling their MGV pts which do not seem to know what they own. 

I just had someone contact me thinking they had won a EBay auction for MGV but instead got a specific MGV location.

Also, both the ads on the TUG classified section have the description of the MGV memberships they are trying to sell *wrong*. One ad saying that it is an EOY ownership (its anytime during a 24 month period) and one saying that it is a yearly membership (they don't sell any MGV yearly pkg.) ((These may not even be MGV memberships but could be a deeded TS at one of the MGV locations because the MGV locations do have EOY and annual TS available))

So, although I am a fan of MGV, you must be very careful when you're looking to buy MGV to make sure you're getting what you think you're getting.


----------



## cclendinen (Jan 27, 2006)

*Can points be combined?*

Could someone buy two different memberships and combine the points?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2006)

cclendinen said:
			
		

> Could someone buy two different memberships and combine the points?



Yes you can. MGV charges $300 to combine the memberships. It is a more complicated procedure to combine memberships because they have to figure out how to do it when the anniversy dates are likely to be very different.

OR you can have two seperate MGV memberships but then you will not be able to pool your points as you please.


----------



## shellbelle (Feb 2, 2006)

We're also newbies looking in to MGV. (We already own Disney Vacation Club for our FL trips.)We would primarily want to stay at MGV's Las Vegas property--probably at least once per year, sometimes twice per year. We would usually spend a week at a time there, but might also sometimes be interested in long weekends. We would always need a 2 bedroom unit. We would occasionally be interested in California or their Utah property.

Is there a points chart somewhere to help us figure out how many points we need? Or if we need to buy more than one contract? We also need a better understanding of how the reservation process works. How far in advance can/should we make our reservations? What if we want to reserve at a different property? Are there a minimum number of nights each time we stay? Sorry for so many questions, but we want to get this right before we buy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2006)

Please read this advice on the MGV system which may answer many of your questions
 ADVICE   

You can buy as many or few of MGV points you want.  If your plans are as you stated of at least 1 week a year in a 2 bd. I'd buy at least 288 points. Since a 2 bd during the highest season is 144 pts (you need twice as many points since all points are issued for 24 months.)  It it easier to buy one large point pkg (membership) than buying several small pt pkgs and combinding them.   

MGV Las Vegas  is a new MGV-only resort.  Which mean that as a MGV owner you can use your pts at any of the MGV resorts. But, the owners of a "resort specific ownership" like Riviera Shores can't stay in LV. 


If after reading the advice post any more question here.

Good Luck


----------



## shellbelle (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. When purchasing resale, how can you make sure you are getting "points" not a specific resort? It looks like resale points are listed anywhere from $30 per point and up. Is that correct? I have not seen information about annual maintenance fees or other fees. Where might I find that info? I did find the points chart here: https://secure.monarchgrandvacations.com/upload/MGVPointChart10-25-05final.pdf from another thread. (Thanks!)

So many    

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 3, 2006)

I would believe that you should not pay more than $20/pt   Often see for ~$15 pt  every once in awhile under $10/pt.

Good Luck


----------



## peterjames2000 (Aug 7, 2006)

*possible to upgrade resort only points?*

If I buy a monarch specific resort resale, is it possible to pay a fee and convert it to a multi-resort ownership? 

by the way bill, moderator, thanks for your very useful article on the points scheme


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 9, 2006)

If you buy at a specific resort managed by Monarch, you can for a $2,000 fee convert that property to MGV. 

MGV lets you convert as many as you want, at one time. So if you're planning to buy more than one IMHO I'd batch them together and pay the $2K only once.  BUT remember it is sometimes cheaper to just buy the MGV points then to convert. 

Hope that helps


----------

